

Node development for the lazy (using CoffeeScript) - franze
http://zappajs.org/

======
TrevorBurnham
Zappa is an excellent web framework that builds on Express to provide a more
Rails-like "convention over configuration" experience for Node.js. And this is
its fancy new website.

